# Engine Options and Inverted systems



## tootallpilot (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I have been looking and trying to find a engine to put in my Skybolt D, named Loopy Bird. I know that I want to go with an IO-540, but what dash should I use?

I have seen [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-C4B5, -[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] K1A5 and some others used in biplanes. 
Q? 1. What would fit in a Skybolt? I did see a Black and Red Skybolt where they cut the cowling so that the vale covers came out. To me that looked dumb, and a last min fix and is not what I want to do to Loopy Bird.

Q? 2. I would like to have a min of 250HP would love to have a 300+HP, which dash can handle that HP?

Q? 3. If I get an AEIO-540, will I still need a christen inverted oil system? If I do what is the benefit of a AEIO over just a plan IO 540?
[/FONT][/FONT]

Thanks for you time
Mark

Skybolt D "Loopy Bird" N540LB


----------

